# My first bait and start of a new one



## st.slippy

I finally finished handpainting my first bait. I know it is a little unorthodox, but I thought it was a fun concept, all I have left to do is clearcoat, but I'm having trouble finding the epoxy I want locally. It was a lot of firsts for me: First bait carved, first lexan lip cut, first screw eyes made. So all in all I was happy with the result. I really just hope the fish like it. The second bait I am going to make a clown pattern. I used a colorado blade for the bill and flattened it and snipped the end off. I'll continue posting progress on this thread as I go.


----------



## sonar

I like it 'cause you made it,& that is all you need to continue. I know you are proud of it too!Don't worry about the "orthodox" issues! The "big name" producers started out the same, with a guy just want'in something a, little more or less. Keep on honing your skills,it's a real good first plug! When you try it out, you might catch a fish on it,,,,, or not, but it will be cool either way,'cause YOU made it! I will bet you make a bunch more too!!!-------sonar...........


----------



## st.slippy

here is the second one. I just need to clearcoat both lures now. I'm a little anxious about that step. I made the eyes with stick-on tape I had for blade baits, a hole punch and a nail with paint on it. I need to clean up the lip a little, but for a colorado blade I think it turned out alright.


----------



## vc1111

That is a lot of progress right there, sir. Great work and you're well on your way to being properly addicted to this stuff.


----------



## puterdude

nice work slippy.I had to force myself to take a break as I was laying awake at night figuring new paint patterns and after I loaded up at hobby lobby on air paints,nothing in the house was staying safe from a possible new coat of paint.


----------



## muskyslayer96

I like them, something new!

Way to think out of the box with paint schemes.

MS


----------



## All Eyes

Nice Slippy!!! Judging by your first baits, it's obvious where this is headed with you. You gotta be happy with the way they turned out. I'm sure a thousand designs and paint schemes are swirling through you head right now. I'll be looking forward to more pics as I'm sure these aren't going to be your last.


----------



## st.slippy

Here is my first tiger pattern, all from spray can. I like it!!!!!


----------



## vc1111

That is a seriously nice looking bait. You're going to be dangerous when you get an airbrush, if you can do that with a spray can.


----------



## TerryMayberry

They are looking awesome, man. I especially like the tiger.


----------



## aquaholic2

great looking work, have you tried them in water yet...? i used to do this too, lots of fun and rewarding when you sucker a fish into eating something you made with your hands. Word of caution though ( from experience) just because it looks great, don't expect them to dive, or run true. You will get a new appreciation for the store bought ones when you see your prize bait spining in circles, or failing to dive. The scoop tuning is the hard part, not the painting...good luck and let us know hoe they run.......


----------



## st.slippy

I finally got my devcon, and plan to clear coat them today. Then let the tweaking begin. I figured there would be quite a bit. That's why two of them have metal bills, I figured I could make up for more imperfections. The tiger was actually the easiest paint job I did. The hardest part was cutting out the stencil. I free handed the green over the silver and the black head. I just attached the paper stencil with twist ties for the tiger. The first lure was by far the hardest paint job.


----------



## st.slippy

Here is one of the finished baits I took pictures of. I really like devcon!! It takes a bait and makes it so smooth and shiny. The second one I did I forgot to mix, I guess, so I removed as much of the glue as I could with a putty knife and coated it right after. I'll post the pics of the others after I take them. I'm just excited to get them in the water and make final adjust5ments with the plyers


----------



## JPMYERSLURES

Yep, you're hooked now, another Lure Junkie has been spawned!..
I can tell You'll be blowing us away with great Eye Candy as quickly as you're progressing.. Keep up the good work..
Great stuff,..

JP~


----------



## socdad

Good looking bait!


----------



## st.slippy

here are the other 2


----------



## st.slippy

Here's one for the reef runner fans. My baits thus far have been closer to 4.5 inches, so I thought I would give a small lure a try. I based the body off the little rippers. This will brobably be more saugeye appropriate, but I couldn't start too small, until I got some practice


----------



## st.slippy

So far this is what I have. Screw eyes were real tricky on this small a bait. Was really glad I used pine instead of cedar, or they would have split really bad


----------



## st.slippy

Here are 2 I finished today. One is a reverse salamander. This one actually has a flattened hammered colorado blade for the bill to add some flash. I think there must have been some gaps between the paper stencil I made and the lure, so there are a few smudges, but fish won't care. The second is the finished reef runner style bait, which I hand painted, and was really happy with


----------



## skippyflyboy

sonar said:


> I like it 'cause you made it,& that is all you need to continue. I know you are proud of it too!Don't worry about the "orthodox" issues! The "big name" producers started out the same, with a guy just want'in something a, little more or less. Keep on honing your skills,it's a real good first plug! When you try it out, you might catch a fish on it,,,,, or not, but it will be cool either way,'cause YOU made it! I will bet you make a bunch more too!!!-------sonar...........


Agreed...whether you a catch a fish or not you did a great job! You'll be a better fisherman for it


----------



## st.slippy

Tried out the reef runner style bait and runs perfectly!!!!! I'm sure I won't have the same luck with the rest, but was really fired up about this one


----------



## tomb

All very cool. Looking forward to pictures of the fish hanging off them. Gets addicting quick doesn't it? I thought fishing was addicting before.


----------



## st.slippy

Here are a couple more ready for clear coat. I've enjoyed hand panting the last several, but I find my hand is steady for about the first half of the process then shaky. I think it is just fun, that each part is cut, bent, and painted by hand. The last reef runner style worked so well I thought I would try a few more. Who knew you could have so much fun with wood, steel wire and a sheet of lexan


----------



## TerryMayberry

When do I get my St. Slippy stick bait? They look awesome, buddy.....and happy bday btw.


----------



## hazmail

Nice work Slippy, amazing patterns from a can, go out and shout yourself to an airbrush, you will kill them.Pete


----------



## The Zodiac

I am not adding anything new to this thread by saying this, but I just had to mention that I also love the paint schemes you have going on there. The actual lure shapes look nice as well, I am waiting to hear about the lunkers you pull out with those bad boys. 

Sure makes me want to get involved in lure design.


----------



## JamesT

Nice looking lures! I can tell the bug has bitten hard. Looking forward to seeing your first catch.


----------



## st.slippy

Here is a crappie picture of my latest. Modified the body style a bit. Tried to cross a shad rap and a reef runner. All the angled bill ones have worked well so far. I'll post better pictures later. I tried a mixed paint job as well the firetiger version of salamander


----------



## st.slippy

made a couple of the smaller ones up last night. Painted and coated today. These were again hand painted. I thought I would try a bumblebee and an unfinished color scheme from a tigger bait that treated him well.just hooks and a few more hours and they'll be ready to go! So far all of the baits that are this style have worked.


----------



## st.slippy

Well threw the new bait just to check it out, because nothing was biting. I had become frustrated and had just put hooks on it so thought I would try it. Within a few minutes I had 2 fish in the boat. They were no pigs but, I can officially say they work. Felt really good to catch fish. I had muskie following one of my bigger baits last week, but had not hooked up yet. I actually have been very satisfied that only one lure hasn't worked the way I'd hoped so far, and only because it is too heavy.


----------



## vc1111

Congratulations! 

Looks like you'll be eating fish for lunch!

That bait that got followed will get bitten also, sooner or later.


----------



## st.slippy

Well put together another one yesterday painted and coated. When your trying to hand paint and have had like 5 cups of coffee the hand get get a little shaky. I tried to carve out the gill and fin, but After the paint you couldn't see it so I had to paint it in. I tried a new style eye. Once again I cut it out of the stickers for the blade bait, and dipped it with black paint for the pupil. I'm getting better at making the screw eyes they are not as crooked as they once were. The body is between the other sizes. It typically depends on which piece of scrap pine I find in my garage.


----------



## st.slippy

Here's another. This is another 3.5" lure. It's hard to experiment much, because these have run true and caught fish.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

St.slippy you got that down pat thous are looking reel good. do you use wire threw construchon on thous.


----------



## st.slippy

No I just turn steel wire around a round nosed pair of pliers I have and twist them into screw ends. Pre drill holes before shaping.


----------



## st.slippy

All right. I know this ones not quite finished, but was really excited about it. I based the paint job off of smithwicks inferno tiger. The green is much more of a blue color. I matched them next to each other and the color is spot on. For the last many lures I have been freehanding the patterns and the entire paint process, which adds to imperfections, but gives me a sense of pride at the end. I'm afraid to dot the eye in fear of screwing it up. The only thing that wasn't done with a brush was the eye which I used a nail to put on. I'll post the finished pictures. Sorry all of these are cell phone pictures, but it's just easier to put it in here


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Gotta be a good feeling...nice work!


----------



## st.slippy

Here's it finished


----------



## bowhunter29

St. Slippy,

After looking through this thread, I'd say you're well on your way to being a very successful lure builder. And it looks like the fish think so too!

jeremy


----------



## garnerman357sr

st.slippy said:


> Here's it finished


looks good.better than any that i have done.


----------



## st.slippy

Tried a shad rap, just to work on a different style lure. Felt better about the lips shape this time. Much smoother. Did an off paint job of one of my favorites, blue and silver. Picture was outside, so lightning was kinda funny. This was my first attempt at putting the wire through the lip and was pretty satisfied


----------



## JamesT

I really like the design and shape of that last one. I'm not that familar with the style most of yours are (Reef Runner Ripstick?). Are they designed for trolling mostly? How have your lures been swimming and tracking? Can you troll with them? Keep up the great work.


----------



## st.slippy

I have been casting them for the most part. I would say that all could be slow trolled, and most could go at higher speeds. I have a few that if I go fast will come out of the water. It's very interesting to see how the slightest difference will change the movement in the water. Some of the reef runner style lures run with a really tight wiggle while a few have a really wide wobble. The wide wobble lures run 3 feet deep when casting, and the tight ones run 5-7. The larger lures run a little deeper. I even have a few that haven't seen the water. I don't really musky fish much, and it's not fall yet so they are too big for my target species. If any musky guys in Central Ohio want to run a few of them let me know. At least they'll have some teeth marks


----------



## Photog

Great stuff St. Slippy. I too, have the lure building bug and cranks are my next folly err... I mean venture!


----------



## st.slippy

Well, giving a simple musky lure a try. With all of the recent posts on here, it will be far from the same league, but am excited to put together my first one. This is the first of this style lip that I've cut, but I think I guessed right on size. It's a 6 inch bait. Now I just need to decide how in the heck I want to paint it. I was looking at the grandma's holographic lures, and thought about trying that, but we'll see. If anyone has suggestions let me know. I was also looking at blue and silver for the fall bite.


----------



## st.slippy

Ok, one more. I had one of the reef style lures that the tail was cut too thin, so I decided to use something like I see in musky lures. The body is only 2". I don't believe that I will use that tail, just had to have one for gluing purposes. I tried a new lip shape as well. My thought was try to join 3 of my favorite saugeye baits. Reef Runner head, Shad Rap lip, and the good ol' grub tail. I did cut the lip a touch more pointed than the shad rap, but coping saws don't always make the turns in lexan that you'd hope. I could have sanded it rounder, but I figured I liked it. I will porbably use a little shorter, fatter grub tail. Hope you guys like it!!


----------



## st.slippy

OK am pretty much finished with my last 2 baits. For the musky lure, I tried my first foil job. I learned a few lessons. I relied on the adhesive on the backing of some reflective tape I bought at JoAnn's. It was insufficient, so I thought if I would epoxy it problem solved....nope. The epoxy actually loosened it, so as the lure started to dry and tack up I had to roll a nail along it to smooth it out, like a rolling pin. All in all I'm happy with it, but had hoped for better. I freehand cut out the eyes in my haste and wish they were better. I'm attaching the foil shots and after the first coat of epoxy.


----------



## st.slippy

Here is my hybrid bait. Really am very satisfied. I wanted it simple kind of like a jig head. I also used yellow white and green, so it matched my favorite twister colors. Man I hope this one works, cause I like it! Please give the good and bad on the last 2 lures. If I don't ever get some criticism, I don't know how to improve. I'm just enjoying making new stuff


----------



## crittergitter

Cool hybrid lure. I would have to see it in the water though to pass judgement. Looks good though. I like charteruesse/white and orange colors for lures, but thats just me. I like you cranks to. That shad rap looks great!

I am going to dabble in the winter time. I am going to start with an air brush(some re-paints) and work with some wire baits. I am a spinnerbait finatic. Might tie a few musky bucktails to.


----------



## st.slippy

Well I had to do some slight tweaking and now the lure runs awesome. It is a very tight wiggle. Tried to record in pond, but cell phone video is not so good. I had to cut the original hook off, and place a split ring in between the body and the hook, and now it works great! I'll see if I can get video, maybe I'll just post it anyway


----------



## mcmillcd

Great looking baits really cool to see how you have matured as a lure maker through this thread!


----------



## st.slippy

Tried some alterations to make the twister tail lures more like a jerkbait. I found with the short one the hooks would hang up on each other. I also added a little weight so it might suspend. We'll find out tomorrow


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

that new one .look's like it might be a eye slayer.have you fish'd one yet.


----------



## st.slippy

put a few new ones together. I had some success with the twistertail backed lures so I thought I would make a few more. One I used the hammered blade on, because I was really satisfied with another hammered blade as a lip. They are not the masterpieces that some of you guys make, but if I made lures that cool I could never fish them. Plus I enjoy hand painting them. Don't use any patterns, just hope I don't screw up too bad. Last was a pink lemonade. There is one more twister lure but my 5 year old daughter is painting it, and has already informed me that it is going to catch a huge fish. Sorry for the cell phone pics, just easier that way.


----------



## vc1111

Good stuff, Slippy. I love the one with the hammered nickel lip.


----------



## Babs67

vc1111 said:


> Good stuff, Slippy. I love the one with the hammered nickel lip.


I like them all...but especially the pink lemonade!


----------



## puterdude

ST Slippy Lure LLC,,,,American made Good stuff & Nice Job!


----------



## st.slippy

Thanks for the compliments. One thing I like is that I could change them very easily to what is hot. I could treat them almost like jigs, putting live bait, twister or swimbait tail on them. The one down side is the twister sinks when the lure rises, so they are good to slow roll or steady twitch. The first one I made as the deep diver, I made the body too short, so the trebles wanted to catch the twister tail too often. Lengthening the body just a little fixed that completely. I like making this style, because I can't buy anything like it, especially in this small a size. 

Vince, I just take a colorado blade and hit around it with a hammer to flatten it out most the way, and then just snip the end across the hole, so I have a flat surface. To my surprise the hammered blade seems to work pretty well.


----------



## theyounggun

Those are lookin good!! bet them things are like candy to walleye  Keep them coming!


----------



## st.slippy

I let my daughter do this one and she told me it is going to catch a big one


----------

